# Made redundant 6 months ago: How To Fill The Endless Days



## walsh101 (11 May 2010)

I was made redundant 6 months ago, at first it was fine, not having to get up early in the cold winter mornings or going to bed early for work the next day. But now I'm starting to die of boredom, hubbie says I should get a hobby but having worked full time since I left school 28 years ago I don't know want I would even like as a hobby. So I was wondering how do other people fill their day. Any hobby would have to be something that is free as we are both on JA so there is no money to spend on entertaining ourselves. Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## truthseeker (11 May 2010)

Why dont you self educate - learn a language (you can use your local library facilities for free including internet access), learn a computer language, learn sign language?

Or you could volunteer for a charity or animal shelter?

Or you could get fit (obviously if you already are thats a non runner!).


----------



## mimmi (11 May 2010)

[broken link removed]

Loads of free course material in everything and anything if you want to keep your brain active.

Are you looking for a job in a certain sector? I dont want to suggest voluntary work as it may not be relevant, but it an excellent way to keep active and busy and if you can show relevance to your job hunting is acceptable to SW.

www.activelink.ie has a whole host of resources ot approach your local volunteer bureau.


----------



## dewdrop (11 May 2010)

It would be helpful to know if you live in a city or small town or rural area. I  live in a city and a few mornings each week i go into a coffee shop that usually have the daily papers and have a relaxed read for an hour or so. I sometimes visit the library which has the sunday papers available. You obviously use the internet and while i have a limited knowledge i often spend an hour or so browsing sites like askaboutmoney and the various newspapers like the daily telegraph..if you are interested in doing this there is a vast amount of sites you can visit. Would also suggest a regular walk programme and vary the route if possible. as already mentioned some kind of charity work can be very rewarding like helping out in the kitchen for meals on wheels. Try and not allow boredom not get you down and when feeling like this a good brisk walk is the best medicine.  Good luck


----------



## walsh101 (11 May 2010)

Thanks for the replies, I already visit the library to browse the newspapers but a online course would be interesting. 
Can't afford to visit a coffee shop a few times a week as this would involve spending money. 
I have thought about voluntary work but can't find anything thats within walking distance, cos bus fare to get form A to B is out of the question. But keep the suggestions coming as it's great to see some options


----------



## Complainer (11 May 2010)

Try [broken link removed]


----------



## test123 (11 May 2010)

[broken link removed]
Special Olympics are always looking for volunteers throughout the year. There's more than likely to be a club in your area


----------



## sandrat (11 May 2010)

where are you located? Some libraries are offering free elearning classes with FAS [broken link removed]


----------



## Romulan (11 May 2010)

More free courses!

http://alison.com/


----------



## speiderhaus (11 May 2010)

This is free and will get you lots of activities and friends - its a meetup group and you just google meetup and then search for your area.


----------



## SarahMc (12 May 2010)

I think most charities/community groups will pay your travel and out of pocket costs if you chose to volunteer.


----------



## Rois (12 May 2010)

Have you tried growing your own vegetables - even if you dont have a large garden, many can be grown in pots e.g. courgettes, carrots, tomatoes, peppers.  Herbs like basil and parsley all easy to grow. 

You local garden centre would probably give you all the seed trays & plastic pots you need for free (mine did).  Just buy some compost & seeds & watch them grow.


----------



## Bigmc (12 May 2010)

I feel the big thing is you need a routine,something you have to get out of bed for in the morning.(maybe you have kids, so if you have thats that taken care of)!! Exercise is a great way to not only keep fit but also keep the mind healthy to and best of all it costs noting to get up and out for a nice 45min walk in the morning.Trust me you will feel the better for it. have you spoken to FAS to see have they any courses running you might be interested in


----------



## walsh101 (13 May 2010)

Don't have kids, but I get up early every morning ( hard to break the habit of a lifetime working),I usually go for a walk every morning anyway, 1 -2 hours so I would consider myself fairly fit. Checked the fas website for courses in my area and out of the 90 available courses that are running in the next while I wasn't able to apply for any. Get this approx 10-15 of them were for people who left school early with no experience, another 10 or so were for people under 35 and the remainder are for some gas/ solar hot water installation course with post apprenticeship experience for 2 years.


----------



## SarahMc (13 May 2010)

Your local VEC will be having their Open Day around now.  As well as formal courses and return to learning, there are lots of more flexible informal courses offered.  You should also look into the new Labour Activation Programme, there will be lots more courses coming on stream under this programme.


----------



## browtal (13 May 2010)

Hello,  wish you were in the Kilkenny area as we need volunteeers for work with the elderly.  All types of work, clerical, telephone calling, shopping,visiting, help with activity days etc.  I gather you are not here as you mention bus fares - we dont have buses. Please indicate where you are living. We have contacts all over the country and bodies that help with projects. It is very rewarding work as Older People are very grateful for time given. You will also feel the benefits.  Regards Browtal


----------



## redbhoy (14 May 2010)

What do you enjoy doing? Do it for free and maybe a job will come of it? Volunteering in some agency?


----------



## walsh101 (14 May 2010)

Thanks for all the replies, I live in the Lucan area of Dublin.


----------



## kbie (14 May 2010)

How about helping someone to read under the VEC 'Adult Illiteracy' scheme. As far as I understand they do not pay a rate but do pay expences.


----------



## losttheplot (14 May 2010)

Start a political party with anyone else recently made redundant or left behind by our wonderful "boom". We need a breath of fresh air in the Dail and for too long we haven't been paying close attention to how the country was run. Now there are more of us with time on our hands it may be time to rise up....


----------



## Subtitle (15 May 2010)

Perhaps consider utilizing the back to education allowance? My son availed of it and is loving that he spends his days in a productive way for his future, doing something that he really enjoys.
Try and be positive and use your time rather than killing it.
FETAC doesn't have an age limit.
So don't limit yourself.


----------



## stwom (17 May 2010)

*Grow your own*

Do you have a garden. You could start growing your own food - turn a hobby into a money saving device. Google grow your own vegetables.


----------



## enoxy (18 May 2010)

Back to work enterprise allowance after a year on bens - come up with a business idea, get it accepted by your local enterprise board and keep most of your benefits for 2 years with the possibility of earning more on the side if business is profitable.


----------



## browtal (5 Jun 2010)

Hi Walsh 101,
 In the Lucan area you have a branch of Citizens Information Centre. They regularly look for volunteers, you will learn about your rights in all areas and lots more interesting information and dealing with the public is enjoyable. If you dont enjoy dealing with the poublic there are other areas that they need volunteers. regards Browtal


----------



## Fiskar (6 Jun 2010)

Join the residents association, get involved in your area, meet your councillors,  visit the council offices, try and improve life in your estate. 

Pro's its a great form of networking and should get you back into employment quicker than staying at home.


----------



## Stapeler (8 Jun 2010)

browtal said:


> Hi Walsh 101,
> In the Lucan area you have a branch of Citizens Information Centre. They regularly look for volunteers, you will learn about your rights in all areas and lots more interesting information and dealing with the public is enjoyable. If you dont enjoy dealing with the poublic there are other areas that they need volunteers. regards Browtal


I agree with Browtal, I volunteer with Citizens Information and find it very rewarding and challenging. Only a few hrs per week and there's also an opportunity to do a few Fetac courses too. Well worth considering.


----------



## aos12 (10 Jun 2010)

*Dublin Job Club*

If you live near Dublin, join the Dublin Job Club. Meet every Friday 10am
at the Digital Exchange in Crane St. Lots of like-minded people out
of work or starting own businesses. I have got some work with start-up
businesses from contacts I met there.


----------



## umpsty (10 Jun 2010)

I don' know if you're into exercise, but what better time to get in shape?

Invest in a good pair of running shoes, depending on your current fitness level start with brisk walks and after a month or two, try jogging one mile and so on. Eventually if you enjoy it it's a great free way to tone up, keep fit and keep a clear head.

Maybe then aim to do a 5K for charity down the line... but remember start slow and enjoy it!


----------



## mtk (10 Jun 2010)

[broken link removed] is for newly unemployed people and has some good ideas


----------



## smparent (19 Jun 2010)

You should register for the Fas work placement scheme. Completely under subscribed but is a win-win for employer and employee.


----------

